# powierzchnia targowa



## acornek

*Powierzchnia targowa: *_Całkowita powierzchnia targowa wynajęta _to całkowita powierzchnia (stoisk targowych) wynajęta przez wystawców, za którą wystawiono faktury, zajmowana przez wystawców przez cały czas trwania targów.

powierzchnia targowa - commercial space??? fair ground???

any other propositions, guys? thanks in advance


----------



## majlo

I would go for "fairground".


----------



## NotNow

acornek said:


> *Powierzchnia targowa: *_Całkowita powierzchnia targowa wynajęta _to całkowita powierzchnia (stoisk targowych) wynajęta przez wystawców, za którą wystawiono faktury, zajmowana przez wystawców przez cały czas trwania targów.
> 
> powierzchnia targowa - commercial space??? fair ground???
> 
> any other propositions, guys? thanks in advance


 
_Fairgrounds_ may cause confusion because, in the U.S., in has a very specific definition. It refers to land owned by the county for use by farmers who live in the county. The word is associated with small towns and rural areas.

Therefore, you may want to use _exhibition area, commercial exhibits, trade show_, or something along those lines.


----------



## atsamo

acornek said:


> *Powierzchnia targowa: *_Całkowita powierzchnia targowa wynajęta _to całkowita powierzchnia (stoisk targowych) wynajęta przez wystawców, za którą wystawiono faktury, zajmowana przez wystawców przez cały czas trwania targów.
> 
> powierzchnia targowa - commercial space??? fair ground???
> 
> any other propositions, guys? thanks in advance


 
Hi,

'gross commercial area hired by exhibitors'


----------



## NotNow

atsamo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 'gross commercial area hired by exhibitors'


 
This is very awkward, and no native speaker would use it.


----------



## Szkot

In the UK a fairground is usually an amusement park (sometimes temporary) with roundabouts and the like.  Trade fairs are sometimes held in (open-air)  showgrounds, but often in (indoor) exhibition centres.

I suggest exhibition/trading area depending on the context; I am not clear whether the text is about an exhibition (wystawców) or some sort of market (stoisk targowych).


----------



## acornek

Szkot said:


> I suggest exhibition/trading area depending on the context; I am not clear whether the text is about an exhibition (wystawców) or some sort of market (stoisk targowych).




It's both I'm afaid  that's why I proposed a more general term: "commercial area/space"

what do you think?

and thank you all for your help!


----------



## NotNow

acornek said:


> It's both I'm afaid  that's why I proposed a more general term: "commercial area/space"
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> and thank you all for your help!


 
In that case, I suggest _commercial area_.


----------



## acornek

thank you all for help!


----------

